# Max oil changes??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

What's the most u or ur friend have changed the oil in ur bikes?

Mine so far is 7.

(sorry i ment after u sunk it.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i think ive done 7 in 500 miles


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

*Knock on wood* I haven't sunk mine yet... But my buddy did and it took him like 9 changes and 4 filters to get it clean... So far its still running strong... It was on a 650i Brute...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I averaged about 1 gallon of diesel, 6 quarts of oil an a new filter on my old 450 foreman every trip to the creek.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

9 times and 3 filters on my rancher but the water messed my rings up


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i had to change mine AT LEAST once every ride last riding season and we ride 2-3 times a month. so.... around 15? no wonder i just replaced the rings.


----------

